#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Most of the brands using Android technology, Why they want use it?

## tripidea

Nowadays there are lots of mobile technology companies in this world but most of the brands using "*GOOGLE's*" products that means they are using "*Android* *OS*", they have their own company ,own brand ,own strategy, own designs, but why they didn't create their own OS and always using android? 

As a person I think this way but as a company they didn't think about this, Why don't they think to create their own OS?

I need to know the reason about this, share your opinions...

----------

